# My first race as skipper!



## merlin2375 (Jul 12, 2007)

Woo hoo! I skippered 4 races with a very novice crew yesterday. We only attempted to fly the spinnaker once on the first race since the guys I was with had little to no experience with the spinnaker. I thought it went pretty and we were somewhat competitive on the upwind legs. Downwind we got killed obviously.

I am excited so I had to share


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

Congratulations!

One of these days, I want to learn how to fly a chute...


----------



## merlin2375 (Jul 12, 2007)

Thanks DJ. If it were not for racing I would know absolutely nothing about the spinnaker! I still get fouled up from time to time but I think that's par for the course


----------



## kai34 (Jul 16, 2008)

congrats. how did the races go?
-kai


----------



## merlin2375 (Jul 12, 2007)

Well we came in 4th out of 4 boats in each of the 4 races  We just couldn't compete downwind without the spinnaker!


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!! Keep working at flying the spinnaker!!!! one of these days you will be making the turn at the upwind mark. You will call for the spinnaker hoist and it will fill with a "bang" and hold on to your hat. off you will be on the downwind run just gaining time and positions.


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

Congrats - there is nothing like racing and the adrenaline that goes with - and the satisfaction of just knowing you finished! Good luck on the next one!


----------



## merlin2375 (Jul 12, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words folks! I am supposed to skipper again but may end up crewing if I can't find people who know how to fly the spinnaker


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

You pay traveling expenses? hahaha I'll work the bow. 
The spin definitely takes team work. Good trimmers, a good bowman, and a helmsman that doesn't wander off going downwind!

Check out these sites, 
http://www.hmc.edu/org/sailing/sailing-spinnaker.htm]Spinnaker How-To
http://www.bentchikou.com/Sail/Spin_dousing.htm]Spinnaker Dousing
Sailing World - Fast 420 Spinnaker Set

or do some searches on google for more info.


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

some how my links are all jacked up. But searching for spinnaker hoist, set, douse, should turn up great info that's helped me a lot. And tell the trimmers to wait until just before the halyard is up to trim in the sheet, otherwise, you'll be grinding on the halyard, and grinding is slooooow.


----------



## CBinRI (May 17, 2004)

Maybe you can get into a non-spin PHRF class. Good luck and congrats!


----------



## merlin2375 (Jul 12, 2007)

Thanks fellas 

Season is wrapping up here, looking forward to next year! Woo hoo


----------



## SailorMitch (Nov 18, 2005)

merlin2375 said:


> Well we came in 4th out of 4 boats in each of the 4 races  We just couldn't compete downwind without the spinnaker!


MERLIN--Just say you came in fourth. We wouldn't know the difference otherwise.

Or as my PC neighbor said to me last year when I came in 8th in a race (out of 16 boats)..."Congratulations, you won 8th place!!!" That must be the new parenting trick when Junior or Susie can't cut it in competition.   

BTW, mine was a fun race and no one cared who did what anyway.


----------



## Silversailor (Jul 13, 2000)

I've just started to race and skipper as well. After a few "around the can" club races and some distance (70-200 mile) races ZI'm just beginning to learn a few things. Here's some food for thought:
1. Experience: If you can, spend a few seasons crewing on a boat with an experienced skipper and crew that's worked together for some time.
2. Crew. Not mearly a collection of bodies. Each one must know the boat, their job, and each other. Until that happens you will never hear that wonderful "whosh" as the spinnaker fill just as you round the mark.
3. Skipper. A harder job than one would think. Must not try to do everything but must make sure everything is done.

Early on a wise racer told me that racing is just a combination of experience and (sail) inventory. The more I race, the more I can see the wisdom in those words.

I would appreciate all comments, especially from experienced skippers on the role of skippers.

Thanks.

Silversailor
South Haven, MI


----------

